# Amazon Fire TV Cube



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Apparently they crossed a Fire TV with an Echo. Amazon claims it's available for pre-order, but I can't find a way to purchase it right now.
The news articles are only an hour old...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NBTFNVA/ref=ods_gw_sk_v6?pf_rd_p=653dee4f-7535-4c3a-b174-499fb77648da&pf_rd_r=K12BJ267QN2XEZR5S1PB

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/07/amazon-fire-tv-cube-release-june-21.html

EDIT
Now it let me order, but didn't show the $90 price option.

EDIT 2
And now I see the promo price. They really didn't get their ducks lined up before they went live with this thing...


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I hadn't heard about this.  Normally I'd jump on it right away, but this time I'll wait or maybe won't at all.  I stream.  (NEVER had cable or satellite.)  I have a Fire TV and Apple TV.  I've had TiVo since May 'o4.  Love my TiVo!  Because my TV has only two HDMI ports, I have to use an HDMI switch box.  (I need four ports.  One for DVD player also.)  My TiVo is an older box, but still works just fine.  Now with TiVo you can set it up to operate some features via voice through an Echo.  I have an Echo and Echo Show.  Haven't done that and probably won't.  I'm afraid of messin' up my TV viewing.  No TV = me very frustrated and unhappy.  I know how it all works now with five remotes.  I'll just leave it as is.


----------

